# Howabout a forum for motor and chassis tuning?



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

That would be most interesting to me personally. I have appreciated the odd threads on the subject.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hmmm.... I know it might be easy to find....but I'm not sure we really need a whole section dedicated to chassis/motor tuning.

Most of those past threads can be pretty easily found with the search button :thumbsup:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I think we could fill a forum with tuning tips, and cheater tips.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

No doubt! Granted the info can be found in many other places including HT's thread histories. Unfortunatly I'm easily distracted when I'm diggin around in HT's ancient posts as well as browsing the myriad of related websites. A chassis and mechanical heading "seems" like a good idea. Seeing how the other guy skins the cat is always interesting and good fun. Of course they'll have to kill us when the real secrets are revealed. It's a small price to pay!


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I think I asked about doing something like this awhile back.
I think Hank told me to pipe down and to knock it off and dont provoke the other members.

Something like that.

I think a "Motor and Chassis tuning"sub forum would be a great idea tho..

A lot of great info about this tends to get lost in the sauce after awhile.

Mike


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*OOOOOOPS My Bad*



Mike(^RacerX^) said:


> I think I asked about doing something like this awhile back.
> I think Hank told me to pipe down and to knock it off and dont provoke the other members.
> Oh Mike! Dont provoke my fellow villagers? "Drat, I just whittled me a good pokin' stick and rewicked my flaming torch." Fine! I'll recant. I now think it's a bad idea after reading between the lines.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Hanks likes order...having a place for tuning alone would provide that..  

(see ...it's how you sell it..)


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

I think this would be a GREAT thing.
I might even be able to post some sponser $

Smalltime


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Bill Hall said:


> Mike(^RacerX^) said:
> 
> 
> > I think I asked about doing something like this awhile back.
> ...


----------

